# Computer Fan Power?



## woodwormm (18/2/11)

I'm curious,

what does everyone use as the power source for their computer fans? 

cheers.


----------



## DU99 (18/2/11)

i use a adjustable power pack from jaycar..


----------



## roller997 (18/2/11)

printed forms section said:


> I'm curious,
> 
> what does everyone use as the power source for their computer fans?
> 
> cheers.



Some folks would use old Computer Power supplies. 
I use a cheap end DC power supply as the fans draw next to no power. Even the lowest end power supply (assuming it is the correct voltage as per what is printed on the fan - Either 5V or 12V) which you have at home already would do the trick. Make sure to get the polarity right so the fan spins in the intended direction.

Regards

Roller


----------



## NickB (18/2/11)

+1 h34r:

Any old charger (mobile phones etc) will work, just make sure they are at the same or lower voltage and amperage than what is printed on the fan. The polarity, as mentioned, will make a difference.

Cheers


----------



## kelbygreen (18/2/11)

yep a old battery charger cable thats 12v works fine for me with that and my chest freezer only cost about 40c a week to run from memory


----------



## rob2263 (18/2/11)

I have been using a redundant nokia mobile charger fpr the past two years now, still going strong. just hooked it into the fridgemate so when fridge compressor comes on so does the computer fan..


----------



## Housecat (18/2/11)

+1 if you don't have a phone adapter (or equivalent) lying around, your local Salvo's store will have them for a couple of bucks max
HC


----------



## woodwormm (18/2/11)

i thought mobile phones were 3 volt...

does this just mean the fan spins slower? or are phones 12volt?


----------



## NickB (18/2/11)

Depends on the phone. Mini/micro USB would be 5v as that is a standard. Others will vary.


----------



## keifer33 (18/2/11)

I am using these to power some external power supply fans. Dont require any real wire cutting and do the job.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/12V-5V-AC-Adapter-P...=item3a5413f847

If you find the fans dont run properly or want to just use 5v without a controller just flick the molex (plug) off and just use the wires with the metal end bits in the adjoining holes.


----------



## felten (18/2/11)

Old mobile phone charger, had tons of them lying around.


----------



## zagadka (19/2/11)

Usually they will run from 7 volts up. So keep your old plugpacks!


----------

